# birds for training



## FLT_TUBE_JNKY (Jun 6, 2006)

Anyone know where I might be able to find a few quail around columbus for some training? Going out to the farm this weekend and would like a few birds to work my GSP with.
Thanks


----------



## zimbass (Feb 7, 2010)

Maybe check craigslist in your area or find the nearest pay to hunt preserve and purchase from them.


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

John Wagner in Upper Sandusky. (419) 294-4896.


----------

